# Thank You, Ladies of the Board!



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello...ladies. (/obscure Demetri Martin joke?)

I would like to thank you for the following (and feel free to consider this on behalf of all BHMs here):

-For putting up with horny/lonely/hornely BHMs who can't help but want to shower each and every one of you with affection.
-For giving us hope of someday finding our own real life FFAs.
-For the morale boosting comments, oogling, and outright sexual harassment. It's hard not to feel at least a little more self-confident when a pretty girl is praising our bellies or moobs.
-For the wonderful cheesecake in the various picture threads. :eat2:
-For helping to provide a wonderful site and resource for more women to discover the wonderful world of us classy gentleman BHM types! 

For everything that 2010 wasn't for me, the one thing it was was a strong leap forward in self-image and body acceptance. I still feel discouraged given my continued failure to find an FFA here in Kansas City, but I do feel like I've become less self-conscious and more comfortable with my body, tummy and all.

Thanks for all you do and for being who you are!!! :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sure all other FFA's will speak for themselves, but thanking me for being attracted to fat men is like thanking me for breathing air, drinking water, or sleeping 6-8 hours a night. It's coded in me, and I can't do otherwise.

Good luck in 2011, and know you're appreciated.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys rock and that's the truth!


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'm sure all other FFA's will speak for themselves, but thanking me for being attracted to fat men is like thanking me for breathing air, drinking water, or sleeping 6-8 hours a night. It's coded in me, and I can't do otherwise.
> 
> Good luck in 2011, and know you're appreciated.


True, but it's still appreciated!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 1, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'm sure all other FFA's will speak for themselves, but thanking me for being attracted to fat men is like thanking me for breathing air, drinking water, or sleeping 6-8 hours a night. It's coded in me, and I can't do otherwise.
> 
> Good luck in 2011, and know you're appreciated.



But thanking you for being awesome, well that's because it's ALL you.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 1, 2011)

I so agree with what lovelocs said. We can't help the way we're wired. Much rather have a BHM to hold than a skinny guy. 

Who knows, perhaps 2011 you'll find your FFA in your home town. There are a few of us out there who quietly admire the objects of our affection from a distance because we aren't suppose to find big guys attractive.

A sure way to spot the FFA who is attracted to you. She'll be the one who stands close to you and waits for you to notice her if she's shy. Keep your eyes peeled. Good luck!


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> A sure way to spot the FFA who is attracted to you. She'll be the one who stands close to you and waits for you to notice her if she's shy. Keep your eyes peeled. Good luck!


I wish/hope it's that easy! 

Unfortunately I'm also tall (6'5"), and I've had women friends tell me it was intimidating at first to stand close to me until they got to know me better.

Thanks for the well-wishes tho'. Sure seems to be a lot of you FFAs across the pond!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 1, 2011)

eeeeeeh....I guess they're ok.

*hides*


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you ladies for having vaginas and tits. That is something I consider of high importance, and it really makes my day knowing the ladies here have them.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 1, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> Thank you ladies for having vaginas and tits. That is something I consider of high importance, and it really makes my day knowing the ladies here have them.



Some of the ladies.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 1, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I wish/hope it's that easy!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm also tall (6'5"), and I've had women friends tell me it was intimidating at first to stand close to me until they got to know me better.
> 
> Thanks for the well-wishes tho'. Sure seems to be a lot of you FFAs across the pond!!



Nothing wrong with being tall too. The tallest guy I dated was 6'8" (I'm 5'3") but he was as thin as a rail and not a nice person in the end. Ok, perhaps I'm going out on a limb here but I'll tell you what I like about a guy who is big as well as tall. When he holds you and all you can see is his chest, shoulders and arms, you feel safe and loved. That just makes me melt!

As to why there are so many FFA's over here, well I lived and worked in New York for a year and there are a lot more BHM's over there than over here. And if you do like a guy for being big, this side of the pond they usually have self loathing issues and can't understand why you would like them. Bummer really...


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 1, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Ok, perhaps I'm going out on a limb here but I'll tell you what I like about a guy who is big as well as tall. When he holds you and all you can see is his chest, shoulders and arms, you feel safe and loved. That just makes me melt!


#1 reason I love short girls! :smitten:

Only thing I've ever hated about my height is how it limits clothing and car choices. But I've definitely met women who were a bit put out until they realized I'm just a big teddy bear.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 1, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Some of the ladies.



I told you not to tell anyone!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 1, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> I told you not to tell anyone!



My bad.

Hey, at least you have a head?


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> My bad.
> 
> Hey, at least you have a head?



allegedly.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Jan 1, 2011)

I think we all need a group hug.  
...or at least an online version of a group hug. :wubu:

Team real life FFA! :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 1, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> allegedly.



The world will never know.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 2, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Unfortunately I'm also tall (6'5"), and I've had women friends tell me it was intimidating at first to stand close to me until they got to know me better.



Lol, I met my 4 year old cousin for the first time a year ago -- He litterally started crying and hid in his bedroom he was so scared of me. Finally his mom coaxed him out and now im one of his favorites!

(6foot 4)


----------



## Melian (Jan 4, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> Thank you ladies for having vaginas and tits.



You're welcome.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 4, 2011)

vinarian said:


> Lol, I met my 4 year old cousin for the first time a year ago -- He litterally started crying and hid in his bedroom he was so scared of me. Finally his mom coaxed him out and now im one of his favorites!
> 
> (6foot 4)



same thing happened with my 6 year old nephew when i moved back in with my sister in october. i'm not tall just short and really fat with facial piercings and my little nephew for the first 3 or 4 days would hide around the corner and just stare at me. he finally came around and now we are best buddies. everywhere i go he goes lol.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 4, 2011)

I would also like to thank the ladies with vaginas but without tits, as they often make up for their lack of boobs with bodacious personalities.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 5, 2011)

i would like to thank those ladies WITHOUT vaginas. your smooth skin and nipple-less breasts played a huge role in during my formative years. Here's to you barbie, stay classy


----------



## Melian (Jan 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i would like to thank those ladies WITHOUT vaginas. your smooth skin and nipple-less breasts played a huge role in during my formative years.



Me too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 5, 2011)

Holey Fudge Melian, that is damn creepy. And not the cool kind.


----------



## Melian (Jan 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Holey Fudge Melian, that is damn creepy. And not the cool kind.



You've NEVER seen the Dope Show suit? That blows my mind.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 5, 2011)

Melian said:


> Me too.



Damn I can't rep you - this was perfect! The Beautiful People indeed!


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 5, 2011)

Melian said:


> You've NEVER seen the Dope Show suit? That blows my mind.



Maybe he doesn't listen to shitty music?


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> My bad.
> 
> Hey, at least you have a head?



I heard that!


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

nic_nic07 said:


> I think we all need a group hug.
> ...or at least an online version of a group hug. :wubu:
> 
> Team real life FFA! :happy:



Here's one from me! Pass it on.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

vinarian said:


> Lol, I met my 4 year old cousin for the first time a year ago -- He litterally started crying and hid in his bedroom he was so scared of me. Finally his mom coaxed him out and now im one of his favorites!
> 
> (6foot 4)



I'm only 6'1", and even I have to deal with the size/fright factor. Unless I'm with my wife-- who is a totally irresistible yenta-- everyone's first reaction to me is usually caution, or fear!

Oddly, this has changed somewhat since I've ballooned up a bit. Don't know why. I'm certainly not getting any smaller!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 5, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> Maybe he doesn't listen to shitty music?



you don't have to listen to something to see it.


----------



## Melian (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you don't have to listen to something to see it.



Exactly. You just had to be alive around 2001 to see that thing.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 5, 2011)

I am literally 6 years old


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 6, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> I am literally 6 years old



I don't think this surprises anyone really.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 6, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't think this surprises anyone really.


I thought he was at_ least _seven.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 6, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I thought he was at_ least _seven.



awwww, you're so sweet. 

(I heard he said your name gorik-ee. I say he has it coming)


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> I am literally 6 years old



You are going to be a giant adult!

Hm...haven't we all seen you naked, or in various states of undress? 
*alerts pedobear*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2011)

I tend to stay away from Mansons, Hansons and Grandsons.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 6, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Hello...ladies. (/obscure Demetri Martin joke?)
> 
> I would like to thank you for the following (and feel free to consider this on behalf of all BHMs here):
> 
> ...



no...thank you


----------



## Goreki (Jan 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> awwww, you're so sweet.
> 
> (I heard he said your name gorik-ee. I say he has it coming)


He _what?!?!?!_
Oooh! rapscallion!
Now, who did I lodge my wrench in last?


----------



## theronin23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you don't have to listen to something to see it.



qft.

I despise Manson and I've seen it.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Hello...ladies. (/obscure Demetri Martin joke?)
> 
> I would like to thank you for the following (and feel free to consider this on behalf of all BHMs here):
> 
> ...



Why didn't I see this post? You guys are great! Big ups!!! Whoop whoop!


----------

